# opendownload zweites Jahr



## klausimaus (13 Mai 2010)

*Hallo,*
ich weiss das Thema hängt wahrscheinlich allen zum Hals raus. Aber eins interessiert mich doch noch. Ich war dumm genug und habe vor einem Jahr die 96 Euro jahresbeitrag für diese Spinner bezahlt. Die sind natürlich dreist genug nun die nächsten 96 Euro für das zweite Abo-Jahr einzufordern. Ihr Anwalt schreibt mir nun das ich durch die Zahlung der ersten 96 Euro die Forderung anerkannt habe.
Ist da was Wahres dran oder kann ich mich bis zum Mahnbescheid erstmal zurücklehnen?


----------



## wahlhesse (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: opendownload*

Auch bereits x-mal im Opendownloadthread beantwortet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Steffii (18 Mai 2010)

*Schon wieder Opendownload.de*

Hallo an Alle!
Ich bin vor einem Jahr bei Opendownload.de reingefallen. Hatte aber aus lauter "Angst" dummerweise diese 96Euro bezahlt...Hatte auch sofort eine Nachricht mit der sofortigen Kündigung geschickt.

Super..
Ich habe letzen DI schon wieder eine Rechnung bekommen.
Als sich herausstellte das dieses "Abo" 2 Jahre geht.
2x einen 12 Monatszugang auf Opendownload.de a' 96Euro..

Muss ich diese zweite Rechnung auch noch zahlen? 
Da ich so dumm war und auf der ersten reagiert habe? :wall:

Oder soll ich diese einfach Ignorieren?

Ich bin ehrlich verzweifelt..

Freu mich auf Antworten!

Steffii


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Opendownload.de*



Steffii schrieb:


> Muss ich diese zweite Rechnung auch noch zahlen?


lesen und entspannen >>http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



Steffii schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich verzweifelt..



Überhaupt kein Grund für vorhanden


----------



## Steffii (18 Mai 2010)

*AW: opendownload*

Danke für schnelle Antwort.

Also soll ich jetzt einfach die Füße stillt halten und alles was noch kommen mag ignorieren?


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2010)

*AW: opendownload zweites Jahr*

Wer zahlt, tut es "freiwillig" aus Angst oder Unwissenheit, aber nicht 
weil er dazu gezwungen werden könnte.


----------



## dvill (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: opendownload zweites Jahr*

Wie blöd ist das denn?

Strafanzeige und Kostenerstattung gegenüber "Abofalle" - content services limited und Antassia GmbH | Rechtsanwalt Sönke Nippel


> Leider habe ich mich nicht erkundigt sondern den geforderten Betrag anstandslos bezahlt.
> 
> Ein paar Wochen später habe ich dann bei Akte den Bericht über die Abzocke der Firma Antassia gesehen. Heute kam denn trotz bezahlter Rechnung noch eine Mahnung in der bereits bekannten Höhe von 138,00 €.


Zahlungserpressen kostet scheinbar nichts. Da lohnt es sich nicht, die paar Zahlenden rauszusondern?


----------



## Inge (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Opendownload.de*

J a, ich bin auch drauf reingefallen. Sie haben sogar ein Urteil zitiert was in einer Zeitung erschien. Also erst alles zehnmal lesen. Ich lebe in Moldawien.Als ich mich bei ihnen beschwerte. klemmten sie mich einfach ab.
[ edit ]


----------



## Gartenschlauch (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: opendownload zweites Jahr*



> Sie haben sogar ein Urteil zitiert was in einer Zeitung erschien


Die Urteile sind alle mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Das sind Anerkennungs und Versäumnis Urteile. Man hätte genu so gut ein Scheidungsurteil zitieren können
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Opendownload.de*



Inge schrieb:


> .Als ich mich bei ihnen beschwerte. klemmten sie mich einfach ab.
> [ edit ]



Völliger Unsinn.


----------



## Bleausard (21 September 2013)

Hallo,

sorry, dass ich das wieder aktuell machen muss. Ich weiß dazu ist schon viel gesagt worden, aber die verlinkten Seiten in alten Threads gibts leider nicht mehr...

Auch ich bin einer der Opendownload-Opfer. Folgendes ist bisher geschehen:

Mai 2009: angemeldet, Rechnung erhalten
Mai 2009: Rechnung bezahlt
01. Mai 2010: Rechnung für 2. Jahr erhalten, ignoriert
10. Mai 2010: Mahnung erhalten, ignoriert
26. Mai 2010: Forderung vom RA Olaf Tank erhalten, auch ignoriert

Seither kam nichts mehr und ich dachte das Thema sei durch. Jetzt im September 2013 kommt wieder eine Mahnung (von Opendownload direkt), mit SCHUFA-Drohung und Informationen zur Rechtslage. Was mich verunsichert, sind hier etliche zitierte Gerichtsurteile (siehe Anhang) aus 2010/2011, also recht neu. 

Soll ich auch die zweite Mahnung ignorieren, oder bin ich auf der sicheren Seite, wenn ich mithilfe des Musterschreibens der Verbraucherzentrale (http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/218143A.pdf) einmalig reagiere? Dass ich nicht zahle, steht fest. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich zumindest einmal offiziell widerrufen muss, damit ich was in der Hand habe, falls es später hart auf hart kommt.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2013)

Hier im Forum wird wiederholt gesagt, dass eine einmalige Zahlung im Rechtsirrtum noch lange kein Anerkenntnis eines Vertragsverhältnisses ist.

Also: die Gegenseite kann jetzt nicht aus der Tatsache, dass einmal gezahlt wurde, herleiten, dass es einen gültigen Vertrag gebe. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Inkassobüros sind nichts anderes als bezahlte Schreibbüros, die nur böse briefe Schreiben - mehr nicht.
Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2013)

Hierzu gibt es in diesem Forum zahlreiche Threads mit erschöpfenden Aussagen (bitte "Suchfunktion oben rechts benutzen). Seit 2009 hat sich an der Rechtssprechung nichts geändert und viele Amtsgerichte haben eine Zahlungsverpflichtung nicht bestätigt, auch dann, wenn jemand sich tatsächlich angemeldet und für das erste Jahr bezahlt hat.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?


----------



## Bleausard (21 September 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis über die Lage der Rechtssprechung seit 2009. Bleibt also alles beim Alten und weiter ignorieren...

Noch kurz nebenbei: Die Suchfunktion hab ich schon bemüht, aber eben nur die 4 Jahre alten Threads gefunden mit Links, die zu Fehlermeldungen führen, deshalb mein Nachfragen.
Wenn ich die Titel der verlinkten Threads google, finde ich die übrigens. Also kann es vielleicht sein, dass ein einfacher Link zu einem geschlossenen internen Thread nicht richtig funktioniert? Vielleicht kann man das ja beheben, dass es solche Missverständnisse nicht mehr gibt.. Danke


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2013)

Wie wärs mit einer genauen Angabe was Du meinst ...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (22 September 2013)

Ich vermute mal das es darum geht bzw. daran liegt, das vor 4 Jahren das Forum hier mit vBulletin lief und heute mit XenForo. Bei der Umstellung wird es wohl ein paar Probleme mit Verlinkungen gegeben haben. In älteren Beiträgen aus der Zeit ist mir auch schon einige male aufgefallen das Smileys nicht mehr angezeigt werden.


----------



## Bleausard (22 September 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer genauen Angabe was Du meinst ...



Genauer gesagt: mich führen fast alle Links von Antiscammer zu einer Fehlermeldung, während der zitierte Link von Reducal funktioniert.


----------



## jupp11 (22 September 2013)

Bleausard schrieb:


> Also kann es vielleicht sein, dass ein einfacher Link zu einem geschlossenen internen Thread nicht richtig funktioniert?


Vor ca zwei Jahren   wurde eine andere Forensoftware installiert. Interne  Forenlinks vor diesem Zeitpunkt  sind dabei "auf der Strecke geblieben". Externe Links sind davon nicht betroffen.


----------

